# Wiper blade error: SWF 601E series embroidery machine



## melodyism (Jul 30, 2007)

Greetings,
I have a SWF 601E series embroidery machine and receiving a wiper blade error and it wont return to it's position.

Any idea on how to clear it or what needs to be fixed. What causes this error? 

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Melody


----------



## howie (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Wiper blade error*

Melody,

I think your having a error #206?

You can check a few things on your wiper blade:

1) The easiest is to return the wiper blade manually to its postion by pulling up on the left side of the embroidery head which is located just under the SWF logo wiper motor cover. You will see a black flat bar connected to a black bolt then to a white plastic block connected to the slider.

2) Check all your trimmings on your neddles.

3) Check the velcoure strip (black strip between two metal bars behind the neddles) holding the threads where the wiper cutter cuts the thread. The velcoure strip may be out of alignment and may be binding up against the wiper.

4) The spring of the wiper motor may be going bad and you may have to replace it. 

Hope this helps,
Howie


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would call SWF dervice. They are miracle workers by phone.I'm sure they will be able to help you out. ...JB


----------



## plrelectronics (Oct 7, 2008)

melodyism said:


> Greetings,
> I have a SWF 601E series embroidery machine and receiving a wiper blade error and it wont return to it's position.
> 
> Any idea on how to clear it or what needs to be fixed. What causes this error?
> ...


 Embroidery Circuit Board Repairs!!!
We can fix your electronics embroidery circuit boards for most all makes and models of embroidery machines.
Tajima, Toyota, ZSK, Melco, Barudan, Happy, SWF, etc., etc.
We have an inventory of THOUSANDS of boards and THOUSANDS of replacement chips.
We can also test the boards in house. We have an 8000 sqft warehouse/office of test equipment, etc.
Fast turnaround. 1-Year warranty. Worldwide-Service.
PLR ELECTRONICS


----------

